# A popular flirting game of the 20th century



## Anne Frank

Hi there! I'm translating this now
there's written here:



> The first day at the club was fun, but today I felt like a fish out of water. People played this flirting game and I didn’t get even one card. I’m embarrassed to admit it even to you. Some boy named Julek (not Jurek) supposedly likes me, but why? Maybe because I’m so different from my girlfriends. I’m not saying that’s a good thing—it could even be a bad thing—but I’m very different from them. I don’t even know how to laugh in a flirtatious way. When I laugh, it’s for real. I don’t know how to “behave” around boys. That’s why I miss the old days, when Mamma was still with me, when I had my own home, when there was peace in the world, when everything was blue, bright, serene.



Does anybody know, what could popular Polish flirting game of 20th century be?


----------



## Ben Jamin

20th century is a long period for such fashion things. Can you say more precisely when it was?
Was it before 1918, between 1918 and 1939, 1945 - 1960, 1960 - 1975, 1975 - 1989, after 1989?


----------



## Anne Frank

Ben Jamin said:


> 20th century is a long period for such fashion things. Can you say more precisely when it was?
> Was it before 1918, between 1918 and 1939, 1945 - 1960, 1960 - 1975, 1975 - 1989, after 1989?


The year 1939


----------



## Ben Jamin

Anne Frank said:


> The year 1939


If you google the words "flirt towarzyski, gra karciana" you'll find dozens of descriptions of the game. Most of them are quite new, but it seems that the rules have not changed much. The game uses cards with printed texts, and the players exchange the cards between each other. I have never seen these cards, but the texts may have changed a lot since 1939.


----------



## Anne Frank

Ben Jamin said:


> If you google the words "flirt towarzyski, gra karciana" you'll find dozens of descriptions of the game. Most of them are quite new, but it seems that the rules have not changed much. The game uses cards with printed texts, and the players exchange the cards between each other. I have never seen these cards, but the texts may have changed a lot since 1939.


I can't find the rules in English, what is the point of it?


----------



## Ben Jamin

Anne Frank said:


> I can't find the rules in English, what is the point of it?


I thought you could understand Polish. But you can also use Google translate.


----------



## DotykEmocji

Anne Frank said:


> I can't find the rules in English, what is the point of it?


The point is to exchange single words or short phrases aiming to carry on the „conversation” esp. in ambiguous, not too direct way, focused on what flirting is basically about.
Example:
On one of my card there is:
1 Nice wether, isn’t it?
2. Do You think I am good enough for some team sports?
3
4
Etc
On one of Yours there is:
1. Fancy a medical exam with Braille method?
2. Today is not Your lucky day
3 I am only happy when it’s wet
4
Etc

There are several players. When it is my turn, I pass You my card and say - „no.1” 
You may ignore it or pass me back Your card saying; „no. 3” 
No one else knows what we're talking about. That's how it works.

Was that any helpful? I hope so.
BTW No. 2...
👍😊


----------



## Anne Frank

DotykEmocji said:


> The point is to exchange single words or short phrases aiming to carry on the „conversation” esp. in ambiguous, not too direct way, focused on what flirting is basically about.
> Example:
> On one of my card there is:
> 1 Nice wether, isn’t it?
> 2. Do You think I am good enough for some team sports?
> 3
> 4
> Etc
> On one of Yours there is:
> 1. Fancy a medical exam with Braille method?
> 2. Today is not Your lucky day
> 3 I am only happy when it’s wet
> 4
> Etc
> 
> There are several players. When it is my turn, I pass You my card and say - „no.1”
> You may ignore it or pass me back Your card saying; „no. 3”
> No one else knows what we're talking about. That's how it works.
> 
> Was that any helpful? I hope so.
> BTW No. 2...
> 👍😊


But can I say something except no?
I mean, there's no any winner in the game ever, what it all about, is to talk silently and become closer to each other?


----------



## DotykEmocji

I'm not sure if I understand your question. The cards are de facto just a starting point for a conversation that goes on. You have a choice of hundreds of sentences and you're having fun. You’ve asked about the winner. Well, this get us to the question of goals (winning is basically about achieving goals).  It depends on you, just like in life. One can only spend a good time but may also suggest something to someone. You can, but You do not have to enter into a conversation at all. Or follow the situation according to Your goal/motication, as   ppl do whithout these card, just talking/flirting.

Regards,


----------



## Anne Frank

DotykEmocji said:


> I'm not sure if I understand your question. The cards are de facto just a starting point for a conversation that goes on. You have a choice of hundreds of sentences and you're having fun. You’ve asked about the winner. Well, this get us to the question of goals (winning is basically about achieving goals).  It depends on you, just like in life. One can only spend a good time but may also suggest something to someone. You can, but You do not have to enter into a conversation at all. Or follow the situation according to Your goal/motication, as   ppl do whithout these card, just talking/flirting.
> 
> Regards,


Ok. How do you think is better to translate didn't get any card in the context? She just wasn't given any card, or there weren't any cards left for her to play?


----------



## DotykEmocji

In her case the game "flirt towarzyski" is used figuratively. She explains the lack of flirting skills by analogy to the game, as if everyone in the game had cards (and played them cheerfully, efficiently, at ease) and she did not have any, which excluded her from any game. Lack of flirting skills is like a lack of cards in the game. You do not know (You can’t in the game) how to start and, more importantly, how to reply when someone starts (when you get a card from someone). Lack of these skills excludes You from the game for good.
Regards,


----------



## Anne Frank

DotykEmocji said:


> In her case the game "flirt towarzyski" is used figuratively. She explains the lack of flirting skills by analogy to the game, as if everyone in the game had cards (and played them cheerfully, efficiently, at ease) and she did not have any, which excluded her from any game. Lack of flirting skills is like a lack of cards in the game. You do not know (You can’t in the game) how to start and, more importantly, how to reply when someone starts (when you get a card from someone). Lack of these skills excludes You from the game for good.
> Regards,


So, she says the were flirting really, not playing the game?


----------



## DotykEmocji

Both scenarios are possible but I would say it is about a real flirt not the game.


----------



## Anne Frank

DotykEmocji said:


> Both scenarios are possible but I would say it is about a real flirt not the game.


Oh! Thanks a lot for your help


----------



## DotykEmocji

You’re welcome


----------

